# buying a car



## baboo (Oct 22, 2010)

I plan to buy a car in PV, I have seen some good ones on craigslist.
My question is how do I check for leins against the car?
Am I best to buy from a dealer? Any recomendations?
cheers


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If buying a used car from an individual, you must insist on having the original 'factura' and the receipts for every year's payments of all fees to the office of the recaudadora, where you should go with the seller to do the transaction. If they owe anything, they'll have to pay it before you can get title and plates, etc.
If buying from a used car dealer, beware, and follow the same advice.
If buying a used or new car from a new car dealer, they'll take care of everything, get the car in your name, get the plates and probably even deliver the car to your home, if not too far away.
It is all pretty easy, unless you try to buy a car registered in another state. That can get crazy and is often a ruse to sell a car that can't pass emissions testing, etc.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Me Too, Baboo*

I'll be buying a car when I move also. I've gotten a lot of good tips (RV is usually right on) on many other threads here on the Forum, check them out.

Me? I'll go through an authorized dealer, even for a seminuevo cara, I don't want the hassles, especially when I don't know the language very well. May pay a little more, but simple is beautiful!


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> If buying a used car from an individual, you must insist on having the original 'factura' and the receipts for every year's payments of all fees to the office of the recaudadora, where you should go with the seller to do the transaction. If they owe anything, they'll have to pay it before you can get title and plates, etc.
> If buying from a used car dealer, beware, and follow the same advice.
> If buying a used or new car from a new car dealer, they'll take care of everything, get the car in your name, get the plates and probably even deliver the car to your home, if not too far away.
> It is all pretty easy, unless you try to buy a car registered in another state. That can get crazy and is often a ruse to sell a car that can't pass emissions testing, etc.


Also, if you are buying a vehicle that was imported (nationalized), make sure that it wasn't just nationalized for the frontera and request to see the pedimento. That document can be checked for validity on the aduana site.

For checking if a vehicle owes anything, many states websites have a section where you can put in the plate number and it will tell of any existing debts.


----------

